# Wanted: Job working with Reps [bristol/SW]



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi, i live in bristol and am 14years old,
i'm looking for a job on a saturday for a few hours just for 
a bit of cash but mainly just to work with more species of reps.
i have a few my self but would like to work with more types of snakes and lizards.
please PM me and i will reply a.s.a.p,
thanks alot,
jack.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

bump :up:


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

bump:whistling2:


----------



## bullit (Oct 10, 2008)

not that im any help but i started in a shop at your age lol


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Do you go to Reptile Zone in Filton at all


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Live about 5 mins away from the Reptile-zone i do:mf_dribble:

I've been trying too: victory:

Not much hope i think really they just dont want kids working with animals nowa-days:bash:


but i've got enough reps at home.

Back to walking dogs i think, and paper rounds are rubbish!!


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

Working in a shop myself, we don't employ any one under the age of 18.

But anyone under 16 can't even buy an animal without parental supervision so most shops won't have an under 16 selling the reptiles.

Best bet is just to ask all the local shops yourself, either go in if you can get to them or phone up. Don't let your parents ask for you, it gives a bad impression straight away.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

aye i think the rule change of no under 18s buying pets is newish, i remember three years ago it wasn't their at my local but around two years ago they stopped me from buying a mantis because they said no under 18s buying pets, just got my mum to go get it.:lol2: It lived 1.5 years so meh i treated it well, not the luck i'm having with mantids now though! MY chinese one just shedded badly on it's fifth shed, i've had three now and all have had bad sheds at some point before adulthood, i don't understand it at all they shed fine say 4 times.. then they come out with two-three bendy useless legs.:bash:


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

bump.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry to put you down here mate.
By having a Leo and Beardie doesn't give you the thumbs up for good experiance with reps. Yes, they are the majority of reptiles sold, but I do work at Cardiff Reptile Centre. I started work at the shop young but I'd had experiance with monitors, snakes and lizards.

They'd also need to see confidence and proof you can work fully.
So go in, enquire and explain it.

All the best anyway.

Oops!

I didn't see who posted.
That up there was to: herpmap_boi


Reptilekid:

You seem to have 2 more "advanced" lizards, Bosc and Iguana other than the comman Leo and BD.
I'd go in see, what they can do. Ask to work voluntary jobs. But from what I guess. They do most of their reptile work over the Week, and are busy selling Friday-Sunday due to it being the weekend.

See what happens, if you're known within the shop I guess it'll give you a bigger boost as they know you. But check it out with them, tell them you're interested in working for a reptile shop and have a wide interest in herpetology and explain how you'll be dedicated.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

not much luck, up for doing anything in the shop, 
just wanna work with more species of reps.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

I can only think of wait till you're 15-16 apply for work experiance in a Zoo.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> Sorry to put you down here mate.
> By having a Leo and Beardie doesn't give you the thumbs up for good experiance with reps. Yes, they are the majority of reptiles sold, but I do work at Cardiff Reptile Centre. I started work at the shop young but I'd had experiance with monitors, snakes and lizards.
> 
> They'd also need to see confidence and proof you can work fully.
> ...


 no offence taken:bash:, and i want to work with rodents Ect.:lol2:


----------

